

TwitZip: The startup that created Twitter accounts for nearly all U.S. ZIP Codes - dannyaway
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2010/08/twitzip-delivers-hyperlocal-news-via-twitter

======
camiller
The talk about "hyper local" and relate it to the 5 digit zip which can still
encompass thousands of people. Hyper local to me would be if the went to the 9
digit zip, which would be basically a city block, or apartment
building/complex. Of course if they went to the 11 digit number in the postnet
bar code (9 digit zip + 2 digit delivery point) that might be going too far,
essentially each individual house or apartment.

------
dimer0
With all the location data on tweets now, how long will it be until this is
really useful and twitter allows you to just follow a radius of a given
lat/long?

------
kls
Good idea, I found my zip and started following it. I like the groupon
integration.

